

Sex Is Sex. But Money Is Money - TheHydroImpulse
https://medium.com/matter/sex-is-sex-but-money-is-money-e7c10091713f

======
whoisjuan
How did she manage to "immigrate" that easily and flight overseas without
jeopardizing her legal situation. Seems odd to me.

------
GeorgeOrr
"Work hard, seize opportunity, maximize your talents, and adjust and adapt to
the new world economy."

Good to know that entrepreneurial values are still strong in this country. In
one sector at least.

It's interesting to read this story along with the recent position by Amnesty
International to legalize prostitution.

------
morpheous
$1000 an hour?!. A fool and his money ....

------
bricss
Jesus fuck...

